

Ask HN: New games that compete with classics? - bsilvereagle

I'm currently hacking an SNES controller for use in a Raspberry Pi emulator and I started thinking about the quality of today's games.<p>None of them are challenging. I don't have good memories playing them like I do for a Link to the Past, Super Metroid, or any of the classics.<p>Have any of you played new(ish) games that can compete with the classics in terms of gameplay and fun?
======
phaus
One thing you have to remember, is that after a decade or so of playing video
games, you are not the same person you were.

Your tastes are far more refined, which means that you are naturally more
inclined to notice flaws in the games that you are playing than you were when
you were a kid. Also, you are probably a lot better at video games in general
than you were all those years ago. Truly classic games have always been rare.

I don't know how you feel about FPS games, but recently I've been blown away
by how awesome Borderlands 2 is. I played the first one and thought that it
was pretty good, but I didn't feel compelled to finish it. I finished the
second one in 3 days though. Not because it was short, but because I spent
almost all of my 4-day weekend playing it. It reminds me of how much fun I
used to have playing Doom, Duke3d and Quake.

If you like RPGs, you should try Torchlight 2. It's a Diablo-like game, made
by one of the creators of the original Diablo. It released soon after Diablo
III, and a lot of Diablo II fans feel that it is a much better game than
Blizzard's latest effort. Where Diablo III starts to seem like a job after you
reach the highest difficulty, Torchlight is pure fun the entire time you play
it. It's also only $20.

